# Black Magic Intensity Pro help



## BillyWu (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi, I've recently acquired a Black Magic Intensity pro capture card to record my Xbox 360 gameplay in 1080i format.

Everything is wired up correctly, however I have an issue.
My frame rate is only 29 when I record. I need it to be higher because when I play back my footage, it appears slow.

My PC setup should be more than enough to handle it.

Intel i4 quad core 2.66gHz processor
750gb LightFlash lightscribe HDD
6GB RAM
2GB ATI Radeon HD 5970 graphics card


I'm using two HDMI cables as input and output to a 32" HD TV. Please can anyone help me?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that card. Have you tried lowering the resolution? You should also check the software that you are using for capturing. It could be a software setting or a hardware limitation of the card or PC.


----------

